# Two (of 6) Irrigation Zones not Working



## amccal (Apr 30, 2020)

Hi all,

I'm having an issue with my irrigation system that I see to have hit a dead end on.

I have two zones that will not turn on. Here is the situation.

I turned on the system last week for the first time this year. I checked each zone by manually turning them on at the valve box, and everything was working.

Fast forward to today. I tried to run a cycle from the controller, and the first two zones would not turn on. Here is what I have tried. The water is on and the other four zones are working.

1. Manually turn the valves on by turning the solenoid and/or opening the bleed screw. No water flows though the valve.
2. Checked voltage and resistance both on the controller and the valve box. I'm getting 25volts at each end when the zone is turned on. Resistance on all the wires is measuring 20-30. Also tested resistance on solenoids while disconnected. 
3. I took off the solenoid with the water turned on to flush out the valve and there is water getting to the inlet. 
4. Turned the problem zones on with the solenoid disconnected and they are retracting.
5. Took the two valves apart but kept them connected to the line. There don't seem to be any issues.

The valves are Irritrol 2400T.

Since two zones stopped working at the same time, I figured it would be an electrical issue but I've checked everything I can think of. If one zone was down, I'd expect it was clogged somewhere, but it seems odd that it happened to two.

Any suggestions or something I may have missed? Is it possible the valves are stuck in the shut position?

Thanks in advance for any ideas!


----------



## cldrunner (May 14, 2019)

Maybe one of your modules went out in your controller. You could try re wiring to another module.


----------

